# Cypress Mulch "Blend"



## sulcatadude (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm interested in buying Cypress mulch for use in my hatchling sulcata's enclosure, and took a look at what Home Depot and Lowes have to offer. They have several Cypress Mulch products to choose from, but all of them are "blends" containing "natural forest products" which suggests to me that they use unknown filler woods that are not cypress.

Are these cypress mulch "blends" safe to use, and if not, where can I buy pure cypress mulch without paying inflated pet store prices?

**edit** looks like this has been discussed in past threads... Sorry! feel free to delete unless there is recent new info about this! **end edit**


----------

